# about thew Stillen rear apron/valance.



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*about the Stillen rear apron/valance.*

I was wondering what this thing looks like installed and how it installs. Every car I see has the apron molded to the body like so:









what does it look like if it isn't molded? How does it bolt up?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

no .. it comes with 3m tape and looks gay!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so I need to mold it?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

i would have it molded


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The only difference between having it molded and not molded is that you see where the valence starts when it isnt molded.










1CLNB14 said that his paint shop might be making some fiberglass molds of these.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I really like this rear....I wonder -well wait. Its not fiberglass already???

U say ICLN's shop might make sum molds of it??? Isnt the rear already fiberglass???


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

The rear valence is made out of urethane. It is just like a lip, but for your rear bumper. It just goes on top of your stock bumper.

1CLNB14's shop might be making a fiberglass version of his bumper with the valence molded on.

Here is another pic of the valence not molded on.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

molded > not molded 

it's really just personal preferance.

I'm still trying to talk them into making it a 1 piece, fiberglass rear bumper.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

IC, I didn't think it was that big of a piece, it looked like it just started where the lip starts to curve around. I'd prolly rather get the urethane one

Urethane > fiberglass

How much would you say molding costs for a piece like that?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not really sure. I got the hook-up


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Not really sure. I got the hook-up  *


 can I share a little of that hook-up?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Not really sure. I got the hook-up  *


You can always hook-up a couple of Florida boys. :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If your willing to bring your car to Washington, maybe we could work something out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, I know there'd be a catch...well..I'm on m way.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

See ya in a couple weeks


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I dunno how much my shop even charged me extra to mold on my skirts but If it woulda been so much more then I would have remembered so dont worry....

Molding has become so common now that its almost automatic to have it done....


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

That looks sweet, how much do those valences run?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Couple hundred bones from Street Scene.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

How about you hook me up with a rear bumper and Ill hook you up with some Universal Studios Florida and Islands of Adventure tickets.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

if i ever go were do you work at there i wanna make fun of you


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *if i ever go were do you work at there i wanna make fun of you *


Lol....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *if i ever go were do you work at there i wanna make fun of you *


I work at Terminator 2: 3D in Universal Studios. Ill be sure to keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> *I work at Terminator 2: 3D in Universal Studios. Ill be sure to keep an eye out for you. *


I've seen that before... it's a good show!


----------

